# Duyuru > Gündem >  Bilgisayarlı seçim sistemini Almanya da reddetti!

## bozok

*"Bilgisayarlı seçim sistemi güvenli değil"* 



*27.08.2010 - 01:50*

*Türkiye'de uygulanmaya başlanan bilgisayarlı seçim sisteminin güvenli olmadığı yönündeki iddialar tartışılmaya devam edilirken aynı sistemin Almanya'da reddedildiği ortaya çıktı. Federal Alman Seçim Bürosu Gazeteport’a yaptığı açıklamada oy sahteciliğine yol açacağı gerekçesiyle sistemin 2009’da reddedildiği ifade edildi.*

*Safile Usul-Gazeteport* 

Türkiye’de seçim sonuçları ilçelerde sayıları birleştirme aşamasında bilgisayara verilerek toplanıyor. 22 Temmuz seçimlerinde bilgisayarlara oy sayısı verme aşamasında sahtecilik yapıldığı iddiaları çok yaygın bir biçimde basında ve kamuoyunda dillendirilmişti. 12 Eylül 2010 günü yapılacak referanduma günler kala da, bu konu yeniden güncel hale geldi. üünkü seçim sistemi 22 Temmuz 2007’deki ile aynı. 12 Eylül referandumu öncesinde seçim güvenliği ile endişeler sürerken, Almanya’nın 2009’daki federal seçimlerde bizdeki bilgisayar ile oy sayısını belirleme sistemini güvenliksiz olduğu ve oy sahteciliğine yol açacağı gerekçesiyle reddettiğini öğrenince Federal Alman Seçim Bürosu Başkanlığı’nı aradık. Federal Alman Seçim bürosunun konuya ilişkin Gazeteport’a anlattıkları bizdeki durumun vahametini ortaya koydu. Federal Alman Seçim Büros Başkanlığı’nın Gazeteport’a yaptığı açıklamalar şöyle: 


*BİLGİSAYARLI SİSTEMİ BİZ REDDETTİK* 
“Almanya 2009 Federal Seçimlerinde oyların bilgisayar yoluyla toplanması ve sonuçların bu yolla hesaplanması gündeme geldi. Bu konu tartışıldı ve sonuç olarak bilgisayarlı sistemin oy sahteciliğine yol açacağı görüşü hakim geldi. 


*ALMAN ANAYASA MAHKEMESİ DE REDDETTİ* 
Konu hatta Federal Alman Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne intikal etti. Federal Alman Anayasa Mahkemesi konuyu inceledikten sonra kesin bir hüküm verdi. Bu hükme göre Almanya’da seçimlerden sonra yapılacak oy hesapları bilgisayar ile yapılamaz. Anayasa Mahkemesi klasik yöntemlerin kullanılmasına devam edilmesini karara bağladı. 


*BİLGİSAYAR SADECE YARDIMCI BİR EK SİSTEM, ASIL SİSTEM DEğİL* 
Federal Almanya’da çok sıkı bir seçim sayım sistemi var. Bu sistem birbirine paralel yürüyen çok sayıda kontrol sisteminin iç içe geçmiş halinden oluşuyor. Mahalle veya köylerde sandıklara atılan oylar orada bulunan ve tüm siyasi partilerin temsil edildiği kurullarca ortak olarak sayıldıktan sonra ilçe düzeyine, ilçe düzeyinden şehir düzeyine, şehir düzeyinden eyalet düzeyine, son olarak da Federal Seçim Bürosu Başkanlığı’na geliyor. 


*TüM AşAMALARDA TüM SİYASİ PARTİLERİN BULUNMASI şART* 
Tüm bu düzeylerde her siyasi partiden temsilci olmak zorunda. Yoksa sayım yapılamıyor. (Gazeteport’un notu: Türkiye’de ilçe düzeyinde tüm siyasi partilerin bulunması şartı yok, sadece mahalle ve köy sandıkları düzeyinde diğer siyasi parti temsilcilerinin bulunması şartı var) 


*BİLGİSAYAR KüüüK BİR PARALEL YARDIM SİSTEMİ*
İlçe, şehir düzeylerinde oylar sayılırken bilgisayar yardımı bilhassa da ilk ve kesin olmayan seçim sonuçlarını erken yansıtabilmek amacıyla kullanılıyor. Ancak bu sayımlar seçim sonuçlarının kesin tespitine yönelik değil. Kesin seçim sonucu tespiti için ilçe, şehir, eyalet ve federal düzeyde her partiden oluşan kurullar elle sayım yaparak elle toplam işlemi yapıyor. 


*SEüİM BüROSUNUN üSTüNDE SİYASİ PARTİLER KURULU VAR* 
Bütün bu birbirine paralel yürüyen çok kontrollü sayım ve sonuç sisteminin yanı sıra, bir de Federal Seçim Bürosu’nun sonuçlarını kontrol eden ve tüm siyasi partilerden oluşan bir kurul var. Federal Seçim Bürosu sonuçları bu kurula teslim ettikten sonra bu kurul tüm oy zincirini yeni baştan ve klasik sayım yöntemiyle yeniden kontrol ediyor.” 


*GAZETEPORT'UN NOTU*

*TüRKİYE'DE PARALEL ZORUNLU KONTROL SİSTEMLERİ YOK* 
Türkiye'de ise, her aşamada tüm siyasi parti temsilcilerinin sayım ve toplamada bulunma şartı olmamasının yanı sıra, paralel olarak yürüyen birden fazla zorunlu kontrol sistemi yok. Seçim sonuçlarına güveni azaltan faktör de bu zaten.

...

----------

